# AZ GOATS - Forum Members Roll Call



## commanderrob (Jul 21, 2007)

How many goats are there on this forum in Arizona...post up...

Year, Color, and Location.

01. commanderrob - 2005 - Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Manual - Chandler, AZ
02. Church - 2004 - Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Auto - Chandler, AZ
03. 70gsrick - 2006 - Cyclone Gray Metallic/Black/Auto - Chandler, AZ
04. Bigcoyote - 2006 - Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Auto - Meas, AZ
05. 66 goat - 1966 - Burnt Orange/Black/?? - Mesa, AZ
06. foxtrot7 - 2006 - Torrid Red/??/Manual - Surprise, AZ
07. anmracing - 2004 - Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual - Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

02. Church - 2004 - PBM
Black/Black/auto - Chandler,AZ


----------



## 70gsrick (Mar 17, 2007)

06 CGM A4 Chandler


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

06 IBM / Blue / Auto -- Mesa


----------



## 66_goat (Apr 10, 2007)

1966 - Burnt Orange/black - Mesa, AZ


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Red 06 M6 Surprise


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

04 Mello Yellow M-6 PV


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought there would be more than just 7..........


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

2005/IBM/Blue/Mesa


----------



## GTOKILA (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't drive a gto but the car is nice and looking for some gto friends


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

06 M6 Kingman


----------



## Loms1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

'06 Torrid Red 6spd. - Gilbert, AZ


----------



## TEAMAED (Dec 2, 2008)

06 IBM A4 Glendale, AZ

I just found this forum LOL


----------



## FReQ Z (Feb 10, 2009)

here. LOL


----------



## worldrocker77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Burgandy 1969 goat. Ahwatukee, AZ


----------



## jctaudiodesigns (Mar 13, 2009)

06/Black/Gilbert


----------



## Loms1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Where at in Gilbert? I see a Blk one running around the Val Vista / Pecos area ocassionally which is where I live.


----------



## grimlock17 (Jan 17, 2009)

2006 Black Scottsdale


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

04 QSM 6SPD Avondale


----------



## ifitwasnt4u (Jun 20, 2009)

2005 - Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Manual - Phoenix, AZ


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

06 Brazen Orange M6.........Kingman.

Home Of The "Kingman Street Drags"


----------



## LoJac963 (Oct 13, 2009)

Add me up

Just bought a 06 Cyclone Gray 6.0 from the Sands in Surprise

Pretty sure I've seen foxtrot driving around out in that area!


----------



## A10crewdawg (Nov 9, 2009)

red 04 m6 tucson


----------



## Edouble (Oct 19, 2009)

06 Brazen Orange in Gilbert, AZ


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

66 Burgandy/parchment/manual Tuscon in 2 months


----------



## GRLLA (Mar 14, 2010)

Gilbert, AZ
:cheers


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

Do any of you guys attend or know about the Pontiac Heaven show in Phoenix? I will be there on vacay' that week and would love to attend, see what kind of cars are for sale/and or parts...


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Black 04 manual in tucson


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*Silver 05 M6 in Tucson*

I have seen others. I work at Raytheon Missiles and there are a few more in the parking lot.


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

1965, Black on Black, mostly stock except power steering and brakes. From Gilbert, AZ


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

65 Black/Black - Gilbert AZ


----------



## thezonster (Nov 15, 2010)

'06 silver/black auto Scottsdale


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Not quite there, but I am moving to the Prescott area in the next 6 months. And I have a '66 428/muncie goat.


----------



## mnstrundhd (Jul 22, 2005)

05 silver/black phoenix


----------



## Hamlej (May 18, 2010)

1970/Bermuda Blue/Surprise Az.


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

'06 QSM M6- Scottsdale


----------



## newtols2 (Apr 19, 2011)

06 Torid red A4 south east Mesa


----------

